
Chinese neighbourhood auntie teaches Vancouver millennials life-long values - sexy_seedbox
https://www.thestar.com/vancouver/2019/06/03/after-eight-years-and-not-a-word-of-english-an-unlikely-friendship-blossoms.html
======
sexy_seedbox
Full title is " _Eight years and not a word of English, neighbourhood auntie
teaches Vancouver millennials life-long values_ ", couldn't fit it all in.

